# Today metal detecting finds while looking for a dump site



## east texas terry (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Old man digger (Jan 9, 2022)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 233887


It must be nice to metal detect for stuff in Texas in January. Where I live here in Pa. I woke up to a nice coating of ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What is the little item with the stem through it? From what I can see, it looks like a flour de leis in the center of it. Are you close to Louisiana? OMD
.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 9, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> It must be nice to metal detect for stuff in Texas in January. Where I live here in Pa. I woke up to a nice coating of ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What is the little item with the stem through it? From what I can see, it looks like a flour de leis in the center of it. Are you close to Louisiana? OMD
> .Yes  i am close to Louisiana it is a   sliver button coat button with a root though it    It was in the low 70 today real nice the coin is 1907 v nicklel  1919 wheat penny





Old man digger said:


> It must be nice to metal detect for stuff in Texas in January. Where I live here in Pa. I woke up to a nice coating of ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What is the little item with the stem through it? From what I can see, it looks like a flour de leis in the center of it. Are you close to Louisiana? OMD
> .


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 10, 2022)

Great find and enjoy them. I like your display case!!!!


----------



## Len (Jan 12, 2022)

It might be a tiny bell. On a tiny branch too. ...Possibly located on an old abandoned turnpike? Just make sure you pay (get your groans ready) the toll.

Ok, that one got only  49% on the rotten tomatoes rating. --I'm just glad nobody got seriously hurt on this dig otherwise they may have been  (altogether now)  a dead ringer.   Remember to tip the waitress.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2022)

Len said:


> It might be a tiny bell. On a tiny branch too. ...Possibly located on an old abandoned turnpike? Just make sure you pay (get your groans ready) the toll.
> 
> Ok, that one got only  49% on the rotten tomatoes rating. --I'm just glad nobody got seriously hurt on this dig otherwise they may have been  (altogether now)  a dead ringer.   Remember to tip the waitress.


----------



## Len (Jan 20, 2022)

I think Farley was best on SNL. Where have all the comics gone? RIP Chris Farley, Robin Williams, George Carlin, Rodney Dangerfield, and too many others...   --Lord knows we could all use a laugh these days...


----------

